# Egg Sharing



## natdonovan (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a producer working for BBC Radio 4's You and Yours programme.  We are working with Kate Silverton on a piece about IVF, and are looking to talk to couples who have donated eggs as part of their IVF programme (known as egg sharing). 

I know this is a highly personal issue, and any information you send me will of course be kept confidential.  You can email me at [email protected], or call me on 0161 839 0233. 

Thank you, 

Natalie


----------

